# Japan judo instructor guilty over child's death



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 13, 2011)

FYI...

http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.62960d81c9574355889ec2e3eeb14bb3.b21



> Japan judo instructor guilty over child's death
> 
> (AFP)  Oct 5, 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## lklawson (Oct 14, 2011)

Good.

There's absolutely *NO* excuse for this sort of behavior in the modern world.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

